# Vorteile von dem französischen Ventil



## thomasf (25. März 2006)

Hallo ich würde mich für die vorteile interessieren die das französische Ventil gegenüber dem normalen Fahrrad Ventil oder Autoventil hat?


----------



## DMR-heizer (25. März 2006)

hmmm wäre interessant ja.
ich würde auch gern wissen wozu es überhaupt verschiedene ventile gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (25. März 2006)

Ich vermute mal, dass es leichter ist und nen geringeren Durchmesser hat. Praktisch für RR-Felgen usw.

Ich bevorzuge auf jeden Fall Autoventile, damit ich auch mal an einer Tankstelle aufpumpen kann.


----------



## waxa (25. März 2006)

thomasf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich würde mich für die vorteile interessieren die das französische Ventil gegenüber dem normalen Fahrrad Ventil oder Autoventil hat?



Hat devinitiv keine Vorteile, sondern nur Nachteile !! 
Ich hoffe dir ist klar das du mit dieser Frage gerade einen Glaubenskrieg losgetreten hast  

Ist schon lustig das sich die Bikehersteller, zwar nach Jahren, aber immerhin auf eine Bremsaufnahme für Scheibenbremsen einigen konnten, es aber nicht hinbekommen sich mal auf einen Ventilstandart zu verständigen.


----------



## wurstendbinder (25. März 2006)

waxa schrieb:
			
		

> ...Glaubenskrieg...



wahrscheinlich werden sich eine fully-scheibenbremsen-haare-autoventil sowie eine hardtail-felgenbremsen-beine rasieren-sclaverandventil-fraktion bilden...

 

grüße


----------



## Freifahrer (25. März 2006)

Sauber!


----------



## thomasf (25. März 2006)

Und warum hat jedes MTB dieses Ventil???


----------



## Blauer Vogel (25. März 2006)

Soweit ich weiß ist das franz. Ventil für hohen Druck geeignet. Wieso soll jedes MTB ein franz. Ventil haben? Ich habe auch schon MTB's gesehen, die mit Autoventil verkauft wurden.


----------



## trekkinger (26. März 2006)

Ich lasse Schwalbe "sprechen".


----------



## Wandschrank (26. März 2006)

das frag ich mich auch.
Ich bevorzuge autoventile....weil ich einen kompressor hab  

will Biken gehen ....kurz Druck prüfen...pfft...los gehts.


Grüsse


----------



## FeltBiker (26. März 2006)

ich müsste erstmal die Felge aufbohren. Nur wegen eines Autoventiles; im Moment lass ich es sein. 

Feltbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renato (26. März 2006)

Ja leute es ist noch gar nicht so lange her 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204706


----------



## thomasf (26. März 2006)

kann man die Felgen aufbohren ??


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. März 2006)

thomasf schrieb:
			
		

> kann man die Felgen aufbohren ??


Klar doch.


----------



## TimvonHof (26. März 2006)

klar kannste felgen aufbohren - lass aber auf gar keinen fall einen grat stehen  
kann ausserdem sein, dass die garantie damit in eimer geht.

der vorteil von autoventielen ist vor allem - man kann prima dh-schläuche damit fahren. das spart geld und nerven.

wenn du aber wieder scandies fahren wills isses nötig eine hülse einzulegen - sonst wird der schlauch an der bohrung (va bei hohen drucken) arg strapaziert. solche hülsen gibts fertig zu kaufen zb sowas (war ne google suche - ich hab mit dem shop nix zu tun)
http://www.meilenweit.net/cgi-bin/gross.cgi?29073
jedenfalls sagen die das


----------



## bekr (26. März 2006)

leider gibt es keine leichtbau schläuche  mit autoventilen,
 ich würd mir leichtst schlauch mit alu autoventil wünschen

leider nehmen die tankstellen mit anstädigem  druckluft ab die digitalen schaffen max 5bar und  erst bei LKW tanken  bekommt man tom slick oder conti gp26" usw... aufgepumpt


----------



## Terrorhuhn (26. März 2006)

hm, also Autoventil hat den Vorteil, das das Loch größer ist, also Felge ist leichter *duckundwegrenn*

Ich glaub, der Einzige nachteil vom Auto-V ist, das man sich etwas schwer tut die Luft rauszulassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (26. März 2006)

nö, da nimmst du einfach ein autoventiel-kappe, die hat oben drauf
ein 'noppen' und damit ist's dann auch kein problem die luft raus zu lassen.
aber ein holzstock tut's genau so .

edit: für's rr ist ein franz. ventiel wohl besser - fragt nicht warum...
mit dem kompressor kann man die auch aufpumpen, braucht man halt
ein adapter, den sollte man aber sowieso haben.


----------



## thomasf (16. April 2006)

Auf wieviel muss ich die Felge bzw.  loch vom Ventil aufbohren?


----------



## bighit_fsr (16. April 2006)

waxa schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ist schon lustig das sich die Bikehersteller, zwar nach Jahren, aber immerhin auf eine Bremsaufnahme für Scheibenbremsen einigen konnten, es aber nicht hinbekommen sich mal auf einen Ventilstandart zu verständigen.




Ach, es gibt nur einen Scheibenbremsaufnahmestandard?
Also gibts kein Centerlock, sondern nur Sechspunkt?
Und Postmount gibts auch nicht, sondern nur IS 2000?
Das ja cool!  

Früher hiess es mal die frz. Ventile sind für die höheren Drücke bei Rennrädern ausgelegt, da kommen schon auch mal 8 bis 10 bar rein. (angeblich! - ich bin nie über 6 bar gegangen)
Aber das ist jetzt ja auch schon vierzehn Jahre her.....


----------



## axl65 (16. April 2006)

super ist es,ne' UST felge aufzubohren!!!


----------



## theworldburns (16. April 2006)

thomasf schrieb:
			
		

> Auf wieviel muss ich die Felge bzw.  loch vom Ventil aufbohren?



mess das ventilgewinde ab und tu nen halben millimeter drauf, damit evtl gummierte ventile auch durchpassen. das klappt, hab ich auch so gemacht vor n paar jahren am gammelrad. denk an das entgraten, und seh zu, dass keine späne irgendwo in der felge bleiben, die können dir auch schläuche kaputtreiben


----------



## Mountain77 (16. April 2006)

Ich fahre auch nur Reifen mit Autoventil...
für mich überwiegen die Vorteile wie größeres Felgenloch (im Notfall kann man auch nen Schlauch mit Franzosen verbauen), 
Reifen aufpumpen an der Tanke (wenn eine in Reichweite liegt, ich fahre gerne mit viel bar und die sind mit Handpumpe ne Tortur),
außerdem fahren die meisten Kollegen Autoventil...damit komme ich wieder zu dem Punkt mit dem Notfall das man sich einen Schlauch vom Freund borgen muß...
Das Gewicht vernachlässige ich mal... was Luft ablassen angeht habe ich nur Probleme, wenn ich den Schlauch zum Transport falten will... dann ist es wirklich nervig die letzte Luft aus den reifen zu bekommen.


----------



## MC_Luebke (18. April 2006)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> leider gibt es keine leichtbau schläuche  mit autoventilen,
> ich würd mir leichtst schlauch mit alu autoventil wünschen
> 
> leider nehmen die tankstellen mit anstädigem  druckluft ab die digitalen schaffen max 5bar und  erst bei LKW tanken  bekommt man tom slick oder conti gp26" usw... aufgepumpt



sind schwalbe xxlight keine leichtbauschläuche? meine wiegen jedenfalls 100gr und haben autoventile.
über pannensicherheit kann ich allerdings noch nichts sagen.


mfg
luebke


----------



## items (18. April 2006)

Hab französische Ventile und find das ist ne Seuche. Hat IMHO am MTB nichts zu suchen so fein ziseliertes Zeug, sondern da muß was grobes dran. Leider ist die XR4.1d ziemlich schmal und bis jetzt hab ich mich noch nicht getraut, die aufzubohren. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? 

Ach so:
Bei der Frage des OP wird wohl tatsächlich ein kleines Gemetzel ausbrechen (*Chips hol*), das nur noch die Frage "Brunox oder WD40" übertreffen dürfte (Ich find übrigens WD40 besser (*Ölinsfeuergiess*).

bye
items


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. April 2006)

Ich find WD40 am MTB gehört nich dazu.

Nachdem ich in meinem aktuellen Rad ne Zeit land Franzosen drin hat und mir zwei Ventile wegen ner dummen Handpumpe abbrachen, hab ich AV reingemacht.

Mit erschrecken merkte ich dann, dass in meinem bestellen Canyon ES nur Franzosen reinpassen. Ich dacht schon dran, die Laufräder zu verkloppen 

Ich find auch AV besser, da robuster.


----------



## Kayn (18. April 2006)

franz. sind die besten, die luft geht am leichtesten rein und sie halten die luft am längsten, das prinzip des ventils ist auf jeden fall das beste. optik hin oder her, mit nem passenden adapter kann man auch an jeder tankstelle nachpumpen. die ventile sind besonders für dünne felgen geeignet, wie zb RR oder Marathon.

auf jeden fall ist dunlop das schlechteste ventil, keine richtige luftdruckmessung möglich wegen rückkoplung, schlecht aufzupumpen, aufwendiger zusammenbau usw..

das autoventil ist auch top, allerdings hatte ich immer die erfahrung gemacht das die luft nicht so lange drinnen blieb, klar hängt immer vom hersteller ab.

es kann auch sein das sich bei allen mitlerweile was verändert hat, müsste aber auch hersteller abhängig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inar. (22. April 2006)

Find ich immer lustig wenn die Freunde von Autoventilen sagen das es ja soooo praktisch ist einfach zur tankstelle zu fahren...

Seit zehn Jahren wird eine Tankstelle nach der anderen dichtgemacht , insbesondere  in wohngebieten , die verbliebenen sammeln sich an den Ausfallstrassen Richtung Autobahn , hier haben wir dann die wahl zwischen 5 verschiedenen anbietern .

Aber im wald ist auch keine , zumindest bei uns nicht !

Ich finde Französische Ventile praktisch , wir können auf die Kappen verzichten , und beim Besitz von vielen Rädern , darunter auch rennräder sowie normale Citygurken älteren Baujahres ist es klasse mit nur einer Sorte Pumpe auszukommen  ( passt auch bei Blitzventilen ) 

Rock on


----------



## theworldburns (22. April 2006)

inar. schrieb:
			
		

> blabla



du wohnst also quasi im wald?


----------



## punkt (22. April 2006)

oder seine tankstelle wurde eben dichtgemacht


----------



## cusha (23. April 2006)

inar. schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich immer lustig wenn die Freunde von Autoventilen sagen das es ja soooo praktisch ist einfach zur tankstelle zu fahren...


naja, statt ne pumpe zuhause zu haben, zur tanke zu fahren (schieben, wenn gar keine luft drin ist) ist sicherlich blöde, aber unterwegs ist die möglichkeit eher gegeben, den reifendruck exakt zu verändern, bzw. wenn ich ne panne hab, pump ich erst mal mit der handpumpe auf und wenn möglich fahr ich zu ner tanke, um dann genau den druck reinzuhauen, den ich will. 
ok, vielleicht kannst du mir ne kleine handpumpe nennen, die wirklich sorglos ist und nicht zuviel kostet, dann ließe ich mich überzeugen.


----------

